# Mountain Horse Victoria Dress Boots



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

does anyone have any experience with these boots - Mountain Horse Victoria? do they run true to size (according to the size chart)? how much did they drop after break-in? what are your thoughts on craftsmanship and durability/longevity? 

i'm looking for a pair of tall boots because i'm tired of going through half chaps every 6 months or so and i honestly like the look of tall boots more anyway. i am interested in these boots because i have the Mountain Horse Active Winter Rider boots and love them. 

what i am concerned about is what size to get. i'm 5'3" and have a larger calf size (according to most boot size charts anyway). my lower leg measured barefoot from the floor to the back of my knee (bent at a 90 degree angle) is 15.5"-16" (hey it's hard to get right when you're measuring on your own! ) and 14.5" wide around the calf with breeches on. i can't decide if i would be best served getting the short height boots or not seeing as i'm so close to the upper limit of calf height on the short/regular boots. i'm thinking so because i can't imagine they will drop that much with the zippers but i'm hoping someone has these boots and can give me real world experience.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

crim, I don't have these particular boots, but I have a (different) pair of dressage tall boots by Mt Horse. Really like them! I only use them at the shows. They seem to be a good fit for the wider foot (my problem: mine are wide, so hard to find something comfy). 

I also have winter tall boots by Mt Horse and like them too.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

see and i'm the opposite side of the spectrum - i have really narrow small feet (i wear a 6.5-7 in most brands of boots) and my heels always come up/out of them but then i have a "wide" calf. oye. 

i think i'll end up ordering these in the short height and hoping for the best. thanks!!


----------

